# Most Handsome Boxer Ever? (Sponsored by Maravilla Entertainment)



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: Following the incredible success of the *Most Handsome Actor *lounge thread and answering to the endless PM's that ask me to do one here, I'm finally giving in to my fans and opening this no doubt highly popular conversation. 


Some boxers are handsome. It's irrefutable. Now here is your chance to share with us who do YOU think is the finest work God ever created for the square ring! Rules are simple, post a name AND A PHOTO or else you'll get permabanned. Also, out of sake of competition, Sexy Sergio will only oversee this no doubt great thread but won't be taking any votes this time around. You'll have to name someone else. I'll put up a poll once enough handsome names are thrown in. Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Can we only nominate current boxers?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

You know what it be


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Can we only nominate current boxers?


"ever"


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Robin Reid


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

young oscar de la hoya was gorgeous. no homosexual.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You know what it be





Trash Bags said:


> View attachment 1223
> 
> young oscar de la hoya was gorgeous. no homosexual.


:deal


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> View attachment 1223
> 
> 
> young oscar de la hoya was gorgeous. no homosexual.


Dude he's 16 on that picture, what is wrong with you?

(oh wait, sorry, no **** makes it fine)


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Dude he's 16 on that picture, what is wrong with you?


how do u know how old he is in that picture, dickhead? suck dick, queer.

oh, sorry. i hadnt read the fine print. please, accept my apologies.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

prime muhammed ali was also a fine piece of ass. no homosexual.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> how do u know how old he is in that picture, dickhead? suck dick, queer.
> 
> oh, sorry. i hadnt read the fine print. please, accept my apologies.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


De la hoya you fucking g. I found it rediculous when lampley had said 70% of the crowd would be women cheering for him. Unbeleivable


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Tex Cobb takes this easily. Definitely the most handsome.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

End of thread ! (although Tex gives him a pretty good run for the title.)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> De la hoya you fucking g. I found it rediculous when lampley had said 70% of the crowd would be women cheering for him. Unbeleivable


4 mins in to this vid


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

/endthread


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


"Oscar DeLaHoya has the best left jab to come along in the last ten years. When he hits you with that thing, it hurts you all in the teeth."

You just gotta' LOVE big George!

And BTW- what a great fight that was. Never saw it before.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko, Oscar De La Hoya, Sergio Martinez.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

This place worries me sometimes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> "Oscar DeLaHoya has the best left jab to come along in the last ten years. When he hits you with that thing, it hurts you all in the teeth."
> 
> You just gotta' LOVE big George!
> And BTW- what a great fight that was. Never saw it before.


Manny Steward said it too. EVER, actually. Glad you enjoyed.

Look at how fast Oskee started to throw when he said that. Steward gave him an earful in between rounds.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> This place worries me sometimes.


Just a normal boxing forum, i remember thread on esb about Sergio's bulge...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

In regards to wives or gfs of boxers, Froch has the hottest prize of all. Therefore all the handsome guys lose.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>












:huh


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Just a normal boxing forum, i remember thread on esb about Sergio's bulge...


WTF? :rofl:rofl:


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> In regards to wives or gfs of boxers, *Froch has the hottest prize of all*. Therefore all the handsome guys lose.


Until she opens her mouth to speak.

Can't believe no one has mentioned Camacho. He was in the above video as well. Dude was a beautiful Latin god of a man.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> In regards to wives or gfs of boxers, Froch has the hottest prize of all. Therefore all the handsome guys lose.


oscar's wife is hot as hell too.


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Most handsome boxer ?.... I thought this was a boxing forum, not a *** forum.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Just a normal boxing forum, i remember thread on esb about Sergio's bulge...


Ya, I remember that thread. There was a pic of Martinez during a weigh in that showed his bulge. You had people guessing the size of his cock and admiring it.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Kessler's a good-looking dude, man. Dude-Man. Man-Dude. Have you ever looked into his eyes? It was like the first time I heard The Beatles.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel that suggesting another sexy boxer is disrespectful to Sergio and I will have no part of that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Ya, I remember that thread. There was a pic of Martinez during a weigh in that showed his bulge. You had people guessing the size of his cock and admiring it.


:stonk

Please refrain from elaborating any further!


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Until she opens her mouth to speak.


I haven't heard her yelling at Froch's recent fights. If it happens on a consistent basis I'm sure it's something that can be stopped if you reason with her. I've heard her speak in interviews; she sounds normal. Perhaps she gets too excited when her man fights but that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Ya, I remember that thread. There was a pic of Martinez during a weigh in that showed his bulge. You had people guessing the size of his cock and admiring it.


Out of curiosity, what was your guess?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rachel can open up her mouth whenever she wants. :hey


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Out of curiosity, what was your guess?


:rofl


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Speaking of Froch and Rachael, look what weird shit she got him to do (this is what you run across when you do a google image search for Rachael Cordingley too many times):










And speaking of totally sexy wives of only moderately sexy boxers, check out the Tarvers:


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

the cobra said:


> And speaking of totally sexy wives of only moderately sexy boxers, check out the Tarvers:


Grosssssssss. Why aren't they regular color?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergio bows to this guy's sexiness.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Gene Tunney was slick.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> Most handsome boxer ?.... I thought this was a boxing forum, not a *** forum.


Just calm down. No one said "which boxer would you fuck in the ass?" It's about which boxer is handsome. Nothing gay about it. And even if t_here was, we have had gay boxers and many gay boxing fans. Some people are gay. Accept it and move on. _


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Buster Mathis. Talk about prime rib mmmhmmmmmm. Not even his gigantic overalls can contain all that sexy.

But of course the sexiest of all time no contest...


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Gary Stretch, he's aged well (bit ****)


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Gene Tunney had all our grannies panties wet....




























here is the "drop your panties" look....


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Gene Tunney was slick.


oh didn't even see your vote for gene....


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Gene Tunney had all our grannies panties wet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an old man he banged each and everyone of these women while they were in their primes....


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice. :cheers


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just calm down. No one said "which boxer would you fuck in the ass?" It's about which boxer is handsome. Nothing gay about it. And even if t_here was, we have had gay boxers and many gay boxing fans. Some people are gay. Accept it and move on. _


That`s a nice story but it still doesn't explain why its being discussed on a boxing forum. Complete madness.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Kessler, ODLH, Tunney, SRR, Ali and Martinez all make my P4P sexiest boxers list. I'd let all of them wife the fuck out of me. 


No ****.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Im seeing most of the usual names of sexiness:

sergio
De La Hoya
SRL
Wlad - who nobody mentioned yet but should
Ali 
Reid

Who I all have on my sexy list.

I cant believe though nobody has mentioned Felix Sturm

De La Hoya vs Sturm is probably the all time sexiest fight ever:


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I'd let all of them wife the fuck out of me.
> 
> No ****.


:lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

elterrible said:


>


Was about to open up an Esperanza Gomez video. No need now! (no ****)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol:


elterrible said:


> Im seeing most of the usual names of sexiness:
> 
> sergio
> De La Hoya
> ...


:lolLH is so fat and average looking in that pic. He looks like a middle-aged housewife. I'm not sure I've ever seen him so badly upstaged in the looks department.

No ****.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

The real sugar man, in the looks department even SRL couldnt hold his jockstrap,

No ****.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Matthew Macklin.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Matthew Macklin.


looks unfortunately marred by crooked nose.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lolLH is so fat and average looking in that pic. He looks like a middle-aged housewife. I'm not sure I've ever seen him so badly upstaged in the looks department.
> 
> No ****.


sorry bro, I looked everywhere to find a good picture of both of them at the weigh in but couldnt find one.










In this one its DLH who is looking mega sexy and felix sturm less so. But we know they are both stud muffins, so IDK why its so hard to find one with them both sexy in the same shot.

No **** of course.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

:blurp


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> That`s a nice story but it still doesn't explain why its being discussed on a boxing forum. Complete madness.


They were talking about Boxers wrent they? Don't be a drama queen.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

elterrible said:


> sorry bro, I looked everywhere to find a good picture of both of them at the weigh in but couldnt find one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd rather sex oscar than felix. felix is pretty hot though. no ****.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Henry Maske









Got beaten by Virgil Hill in 1996, retired for 11 years and came back in 2007 to avenge his only loss.
That's why he deserves a mention.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

I always laugh at the 'no ****' disclaimer in these type of threads. its a wonder you guys don't put it in uppercase font size 100 :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Donny Lalonde (no ****)


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Oscar has a pretty little nose. I wish I had a nose like Oscar's :twisted


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

the cobra said:


> Speaking of Froch and Rachael, look what weird shit she got him to do (this is what you run across when you do a google image search for Rachael Cordingley too many times):


:lol::lol::lol: Unbelievable how much of a ***, Froch looks here. :-(


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Unbelievable how much of a ***, Froch looks here. :-(







:lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:


I wish that woman was me.

(total **** :hey)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I wish that woman was me.
> 
> (total **** :hey)


We all wish :deal


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Unbelievable how much of a ***, Froch looks here. :-(


:lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

View attachment 1259


----------

